# Alguien sabe estos valores smd ?



## muesques (Abr 27, 2006)

Hola, acabo de descubrir este foro el que veo muy interesante.
Tengo una PDA  ACER N35  la cual donde va el conector para antena externa se arrancó, el caso es que me gustaria saber los valores del condensador C21 y la bobina L9. Adjunto zona afectada para que sea mas facil su localización.
Gracias a todos y a ver si tengo suerte y revivo la PDA.
Un Saludo a tod@s


----------



## beduino64 (Jul 23, 2006)

La verdad de la imagen no puedo distinguir bien los componentes.
Te sugiero que vayas a este sitio:
http://www.marsport.demon.co.uk/smd/mainframe.htm
es un handbook de componentes smd. Con esta información deberis poder leer los componentes.
Saludos


----------



## rumasin (Sep 20, 2006)

La página que indicas arriba no funciona, sabeis si sigue activa?.

Tengo un diodo SMD en corto con el simbolo griego landa y no tengo ni idea que poner, si algien tiene alguna idea se lo agradecira mucho. Gracias


----------

